# Front Row Brian tweets on Overeem - Likely to be cleared to fight JDS.



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Brian ‏ @FrontRowBrian

Gonna be interesting when @Alistairovereem shows up with BLOOD tests to show his TOTAL Testosterone was in normal range.


Brian ‏ @FrontRowBrian

Only 1 way to determine total testosterone level and that's to draw blood. Urine simply tells you there's a synthetic agent present.


Brian ‏ @FrontRowBrian

If you're an @alistairovereem fan, book your arrangements for 5/26 Vegas. Don't believe the hype. Media has been incredibly unfair to him.


SERIOUS MMA ‏ @SERIOUSMMA

@FrontRowBrian Can't tell when you're being sarcastic anymore but if you don't think Alistair has used you have lost a lot of credibility.

Brian Brian ‏ @FrontRowBrian

@SERIOUSMMA Reem will be cleared to fight JDS


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

cool. =)


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

I always knew he was innocent haha. hope he's right though

as we have seen from all the other suggestions of who should fight, this is the one that needs to happen

having said that, Overreem not being a cheat probly needs to happen more


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

So he provides a blood test after his testosterone levels go back to normal and is able to fight? Right.


----------



## Hooligan222 (Jun 26, 2011)

And why not? If by the day of the fight his testosterone is normal, it should be legeal for him to fight. Not really cheating IMO.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Hooligan222 said:


> And why not? If by the day of the fight his testosterone is normal, it should be legeal for him to fight. Not really cheating IMO.


Yeah, im being able to train 2x harder and recover 2x faster is fair as long as hes "normal" on fight night. If it wasn't cheating, why would there EVER be a drug test anytime other than before/after a fight? Because people cycle it so they don't get caught. What a horrible statement you just made...



You would think after all the steroid discussions we have had on this board people would be educated on it, but i guess not.


----------



## Hooligan222 (Jun 26, 2011)

Isn't it that just after the TRT the levels are insanely high and they get stable after? Since when is TRT illegal? They have only suspended fighters who's levels where higher than normal before/after the fight. If what you are sayng was true then guys like Hendo and Rampage would be suspended also.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Something is up. Usually the UFC find a replacement instantly. They're waiting it out and going through ALL THE HOOPS as in politicking or heck even paying their way to get Overeem to fight. Those guys have so much connection in Nevada. Rules are rules, but money has a way of changing peoples' thoughts including the "commission." 

I can just see that they'll test Overeem closer to the fight again and if his levels are 4:1 then he'll get a conditional license. I have no idea, but it seems like the UFC is going above and beyond to try to get this fight to fruition. 

BTW: I saw a UFC trailer with everyone on the card including Fedor...I think...or maybe it was a sports channel...didn't make sense to me. Not trolling...I know what I saw. I was like what the hell. Anyone else see the commercial.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hooligan222 said:


> And why not? If by the day of the fight his testosterone is normal, it should be legeal for him to fight. Not really cheating IMO.


I am hoping this is a joke. But I'm afraid it isn't.

In addition to training 2x harder like was said. You recover much faster. And TRT is popular after roid use. You basically need it if you are no longer on roids.

If Reem is licenced they should just do away with it. It is obvious he is a roider. No one has 14x levels just because. They should just legalize everything if they are somehow going to give Reem clearance. 

I guess you can totally miss a test. Then the next test have 14:1 ratio. And still somehow get licenced. What do you have to do to actually get suspended these days?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I honestly believe if Reem gets licensed they need to just quit testing cause that is a clear indication that the system is biased and broken.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Ah, I think people are going a bit crazy with the 'do away with the system' comments. Reem would appear to be getting away with murder, but let us not act like the system doesn't punish 99.9% of those caught using PEDs, and even TRT. Hell, Nick Diaz is being punished for using medical marijuana. I admit Allistair seems to be getting special treatment - though we don't know all of the facts or the outcome just yet - but I still think some of you are being a tad dramatic. 

What do you have to do to get suspended? I dunno. Ask Sonnen, Marquardt, King Mo, Nick Diaz (presumably), Big Foot Silva, Thiago Silva, etc.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

It doesn't matter if his overall testosterone levels are within the normal range. If his T/E is off then some of that T came from an external source. This is not the first time an athlete tried to use that excuse. Floyd Landis got banned from cycling because his ratio was off while his overall T was still within the normal range. 

Normal men have a T/E ratio of about 1:1, 99% of athletes have elevated T production so the ratio is 5:1 at max. There was never any athlete (who got tested) who did not do steroids and had a bigger ratio than 5,5:1. 

I'm a big believer in innocent until proven guilty but facts are facts and the fact is his ratio was almost twice the ratio ever found in any human body.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

This is a joke. Overeem should have been pulled from the fight the minute he failed the original test. A new test a week later proves nothing other then that the UFC doesn't really care about catching cheaters as long as they draw money.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Through gritted teeth... I hope they make the fight and JDS wins convincingly. That'll put all this shit to bed. Cheat or not, he lost to Mr "I never done nuffing in my life ever" Santos.

If the fight gets made and Overeem wins... I will never call him the champ.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Something is up. Usually the UFC find a replacement instantly. They're waiting it out and going through ALL THE HOOPS as in politicking or heck even paying their way to get Overeem to fight. Those guys have so much connection in Nevada. Rules are rules, but money has a way of changing peoples' thoughts including the "commission."
> 
> I can just see that they'll test Overeem closer to the fight again and if his levels are 4:1 then he'll get a conditional license. I have no idea, but it seems like the UFC is going above and beyond to try to get this fight to fruition.


I think they need Alistair to get that shot and his stuff together. His already main evented and beaten a former champion and was/is booked to face JDS. They had to realise what a marketing opportunity Overeem is. His made cameos in LMFAO's videos (sure they might suck but they are so mainstream), people love strikers and heavyweighs and Alistair makes Superman look like a p***y in comparison.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

This whole thing is just gross man. Reem needs to be pulled and a new fight should be lined up. Not happy with the way this is being handled at all. If they do go through with it I hope to god JDS embarrasses him on the feet.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I for one would like to know who, how and when this test was taken before I pass judgement


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

If this really happens I... I don't know if I'll ever actually be able to watch the UFC again. They would have damn near literally shit all over everything I believe in as a former fighter and a fan of the sport. At that point they might as well dispense with the pretense of drug testing since they obviously won't enforce it if they can make money off of you fighting.

Complete and utter bs.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

If he is cleared to fight, Diaz should be cleared to fight as well. If not, the UFC is clearly out for the pay day only and doesn't give two shits about steroid abuse.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

box said:


> If he is cleared to fight, Diaz should be cleared to fight as well. If not, the UFC is clearly out for the pay day only and doesn't give two shits about steroid abuse.


If the UFC was out for just a pay day I'm pretty sure Nick Diaz would be fighting, tons of people love him and even though I can't stand the guy I'd always buy his fights.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Normal men have a T/E ratio of about 1:1, 99% of athletes have elevated T production so the ratio is 5:1 at max. There was never any athlete (who got tested) who did not do steroids and had a bigger ratio than 5,5:1.
> 
> I'm a big believer in innocent until proven guilty but facts are facts and the fact is his ratio was almost twice the ratio ever found in any human body.


That's not really true.



> Between 2005 and 2009, 63 510 doping control urine samples were analyzed in the Cologne laboratory. A total of 1442 specimens (2.3%) showed a T/E > 4; 80 (5.5%) of which were tested positive by means of isotope ratio mass spectrometry (IRMS); and most of which (68) originated from strength sport disciplines.
> 
> Specimens of high T/E ratio showed a much higher probability for being confirmed to contain exogenous testosterone using IRMS analysis than samples of low T/E values.
> 
> Considering the small number of adverse analytical findings triggered by lowering the T/E reporting threshold (978 urine specimens with T/E ratios between 4 and 6 yielded only 4 (0.4%) positive IRMS findings) and the known limitations of the T/E ratio as discriminating parameter (UGT2B17 polymorphism), the currently mandatory approach shows only marginal overall efficiency.


Source

There were a number of athletes over 6:1 who weren't using testosterone. They made up a minuscule portion of the population, but they existed.

Overeem obviously isn't one of them, but they exist.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

jbritt said:


> So he provides a blood test after his testosterone levels go back to normal and is able to fight? Right.


unless he timed his anabolic deload about 30 days ago perfectly it wouldnt drastically change enough, hence it would be the same as before, elevated or not.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I honestly believe if Reem gets licensed they need to just quit testing cause that is a clear indication that the system is biased and broken.


Pretty much this. Actually no; I'll just stop watching. Bah I can't do that. All I know is that if this happens, it'll be obvious that $ > cheating, and the UFC will never see a single penny from me again.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

When it comes down, everybody wants some dollar, nothing new. If any of us was a business tycoon, we'd want some dough first.


----------



## dave-stjohn (Nov 10, 2009)

luckbox said:


> This is a joke. Overeem should have been pulled from the fight the minute he failed the original test. A new test a week later proves nothing other then that the UFC doesn't really care about catching cheaters as long as they draw money.


If his level was as high as it was said to be a week won't make enough of a difference. I do find it amusing that people seem to think that the Reem because he is so huge automatically is juicing while JDS because he's not huge isn't on anything (I'm not saying he is either,just making the comparison). The effectiveness of roids is based a lot on your genetics, hell Big Country could be a roid fiend but because of his shitty genes he's not as big as Overeem. It's possible that the Reem could have gotten as big as he is without roids but I doubt it (full disclosure I'm a huge Reem fan) Look at Brock, he's tested clean for all his UFC fights, I just can't believe that as experienced of a fighter as the Reem is that he'd get caught this close to a fight with his levels that high, he should have been off at least a month or 6 weeks ago and been doing his HCG to drop his nuts down and get them working again.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

This is more telling of the testing than Overeem


----------



## killua (Mar 4, 2012)

People seem pretty quick to judge the UFC in this also. I'm guessing that they already signed a contact between Overeem and JDS.

If that is so, they can't simply tear it up if he is found innocent by the commission.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

killua said:


> People seem pretty quick to judge the UFC in this also. I'm guessing that they already signed a contact between Overeem and JDS.
> 
> If that is so, they can't simply tear it up if he is found innocent by the commission.


Definitely. When did they announce Lesnar-Overeem and the fact that the winner would be fighting for the title. They just can't throw everything away just like that.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

I think it's pretty obvious that at this point, no matter how you slice it, Reem is getting some "extra help" for fight preparation....

If your Testosterone levels are 14 times that of the normal level, something is up...YES I know TRT is not illegal but 14 times the limit???? Didn't Sonnen run into problems for just barely being over the legal level? 

The UFC is treating this incident differently and pulling strings because they know how big of a super fight this is and how much there is riding on it. This is one of the most stacked cards ever and without Reem/JDS it's just not going to be the same. 

Reem is in a tough spot. If he wins the public will obviously point to the drug test issues and say "he won because he was on Roids!". At this point no matter how good Reem fights his victory is already tainted. 

On the other hand, if JDS beats the everlasting dog shit out Reem he will come out on top as 10X the badass he already is. This fight could seriously skyrocket JDS's career even more.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

kc1983 said:


> If your Testosterone levels are 14 times that of the normal level, something is up...YES I know TRT is not illegal but 14 times the limit???? Didn't Sonnen run into problems for just barely being over the legal level?


Sonnen was at 16.9:1.

The "0.1 over the limit" line comes from Chael's stand up act. So does the, "I was never suspended for steroids" line.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> Through gritted teeth... I hope they make the fight and JDS wins convincingly. That'll put all this shit to bed. Cheat or not, he lost to Mr "I never done nuffing in my life ever" Santos.
> 
> If the fight gets made and Overeem wins... I will never call him the champ.


If Sonnen wins will you call him the champ? If so why? Not much of a difference other than a meaningless suspension that usually lasts the same period of time fighters have between bouts anyways.




killua said:


> People seem pretty quick to judge the UFC in this also. I'm guessing that they already signed a contact between Overeem and JDS.
> 
> If that is so, they can't simply tear it up if he is found innocent by the commission.


Good point.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Ape City said:


> If Sonnen wins will you call him the champ?


No chance. Same with Hendo and any other fecker juicing.


----------



## Mmats (Apr 9, 2010)

who cares i guess. overeem is going to lose whether on roids or not. the guy has no chin.

hopefully what we will learn after all this is over is that injecting steroids doesnt improve a weak ass chin


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> No chance. Same with Hendo and any other fecker juicing.


You're just mad because the United Kingdom took a severe arse whooping from American made men like Chael P. Sonnen. Not that the British had any chance of winning that war... it's difficult to aim and shoot when you're trying to hold your wig in place.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

If Overeem hadnt pulled the bullshit with his tests before the Brock fight (ya know, the whole leaving the country thing) then there might be a tiny part of me that wanted to give him the benefit of the doubt, but come the hell on, the guy is clearly using PED's of some kind. You have to be an immense fanboy or delusional to believe otherwise. The dude is cheating, thats a fact.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Why you guys getting mad at the UFC??? If the Commission allows the REEM to fight then why should the UFC say no??? Has the UFC ever denied someone after the commission said they are good to go?? It would be silly for the UFC to act as a commission. There is a company in charge of that and they will handle it separate from the UFC.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

If Reem wins the belt it will seriously hurt the credibility of the UFC. Imagine the shit storm around if Henderson captures the LHW title,sonnen mw,Reem HW. 

Seriously though if Reem can fight, Barnett will be in the ufc. I really don't care who is cheating or not. Its good entertainment, plus its not like dudes who are cheating are dominating or look unbeatable.I still see Reem losing to JDS. Plus Silva is 4-0 vs dude who have been caught using banned substances( leben,sonnen,vitor,nate)


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

It looks like he was just going off whatever he got from Reem's people.



> New rumor has Werdum as leading candidate to replace Overeem but I do not think a replacement will be needed.


From his Twitter about 9 hours ago.


Maybe it's just my opinion, but people reporting something as fact ("Reem will be cleared to fight JDS") when it's only their opinion ("I do not think a replacement will be needed") is pretty lame.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Who is this "Front row Brian" and how much credit does his opinion hold?


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

If this fight truly does happen, JDS has the chance to cement himself as a great, memorable champion. Beating a juiced up gorilla like Overeem when the company basically gives him a free pass just because they want money would make Junior absolutely loved by so many more fans and gives the UFC another mega star. Either way the UFC is coming out of this move with some cash.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

AmdM said:


> Who is this "Front row Brian" and how much credit does his opinion hold?


Well, it depends. He's been referred to as a guerrilla journalist and an attention whoring troll. So that's quite a range.

I'm not sure what to make of his opinion. Which is why it bugs me that he originally disguised his opinion as fact.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I hope Reem does get cleared to fight. Ive been looking forward to this fight since the moment it was announced and Im hoping that he comes out with a credible excuse, or at the very least an explanation for his elevated test.

Let's face it, Whilst Reem is one of the few fighters in the UFC who clearly looks like he is on the Roids, by no means is he the only one. I bet over half the UFC roster has juiced at some point in their career.

I honestly don't believe Reem being cleared to fight is as Bad for the UFC/MMA as some people are making out. Even if (big 'if') he wins.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> You're just mad because the United Kingdom took a severe arse whooping from American made men like Chael P. Sonnen. Not that the British had any chance of winning that war... it's difficult to aim and shoot when you're trying to hold your wig in place.


American made men... with low testosterone and one testicle?

Even with wig control and gun multitasking going on, didn't we still manage to crush and injure far more of your men then vice versa? We only lost because you managed to sneakily cut off our supply of Tea, biscuits and Sherry.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> American made men... with low testosterone and one testicle?
> 
> Even with wig control and gun multitasking going on, didn't we still manage to crush and injure far more of your men then vice versa? We only lost because you managed to sneakily cut of our supply of Tea, biscuits and Sherry.


Theres a conversion chart for this:

1/4 American testicle = 1 full set of British testicles. 

So Sonnen is already twice as endowed as most British men. Which is why he beat Bisping even though he barely showed up to fight.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Hooligan222 said:


> And why not? If by the day of the fight his testosterone is normal, it should be legeal for him to fight. Not really cheating IMO.


Yeah just pack on 14x more muscle than normal, like a rhino for 6 months, then taper off before a fight and keep your cheat gains. Then pump yourself full right after. 

No problem at all. Poor angel just being targeted. I feel so bad for calling him a cheat now. 

I hope JDS knocks his frog head off back across the Atlantic. If there's any justice, this cheat needs to get his due by a truly skilled champ.



Soojooko said:


> American made men... with low testosterone and one testicle?
> 
> Even with wig control and gun multitasking going on, didn't we still manage to crush and injure far more of your men then vice versa? We only lost because you managed to sneakily cut off our supply of Tea, biscuits and Sherry.


Actually the casualty figures for the revolutionary war are almost even: around 50000 Americans + 6000 French casualties vs 40000 Brits + 7500 Germans.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_War_of_Independence
(look under Casualties and Losses)

This is without taking into account the fact that the war was fought mostly in America, so the American numbers account for civilian casualties in addition to troops, whereas the brit numbers are all soldiers and sailors. So on a per soldier basis, it's likely America lost less, even though a majority of theirs were semi-trained militia.

That being said, Sonnen is a cheat and a douchebag, his nationality doesn't come into it. There's better fighters to represent America than this guy... half the UFC for starters.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> American made men... with low testosterone and one testicle?
> 
> Even with wig control and gun multitasking going on, didn't we still manage to crush and injure far more of your men then vice versa? We only lost because you managed to sneakily cut off our supply of Tea, biscuits and Sherry.


I'm not American, you poof :hug:

America knows better than to mess with Canada. 1812, bitches.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> Yeah just pack on 14x more muscle than normal, like a rhino for 6 months, then taper off before a fight and keep your cheat gains. Then pump yourself full right after.
> 
> No problem at all. Poor angel just being targeted. I feel so bad for calling him a cheat now.
> 
> ...


Somebody always has to come along with some boring old facts. It's only the war if independence. Nothing serious or important. Who cares if I twist it up a little?



Canadian Psycho said:


> I'm not American, you poof :hug:
> 
> America knows better than to mess with Canada. 1812, bitches.


Same shit, different latitude.


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

SMH at people thinking this is the UFC's doing when it's clearly a commision issue. And as far as pulling strings for Overeem cuz of a big payday....Don't you guys think the UFC would have pulled strings already with judging and scoring. Things that also hurt the sport tremendously.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

spaulding91 said:


> SMH at people thinking this is the UFC's doing when it's clearly a commision issue. And as far as pulling strings for Overeem cuz of a big payday....Don't you guys think the UFC would have pulled strings already with judging and scoring. Things that also hurt the sport tremendously.


Judging and scoring don't cut PPV numbers, those just result in people complaining after they've already bought, paid for, and watched a PPV. 

A super hyped fight falling through though ... that's PPV disaster.

Businesses only care about money. If they're about to lose a lot of it, things happen. Government bodies are far from clean when a business decides to actually push it's financial interest. 

In fact in America we even have a nice legal cover for it, we call it lobbying! Corruption is too dirty a word.

If this fight happens, my guess would be a simple under the table bribe. Nothing else makes sense, the guy is guilty as sin. He's dodged a test and failed another. If you're gonna keep giving him fights, why even test?


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

Liddellianenko said:


> Judging and scoring don't cut PPV numbers, those just result in people complaining after they've already bought, paid for, and watched a PPV.
> 
> A super hyped fight falling through though ... that's PPV disaster.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure how much of a PPV disaster its gonna be. I mean besides the hardcore fans who really knows about Overeems test? I'm the only one out of my 8 or so friends that watch MMA that knows about it. 

As far as bribes and all that it doesn't seem much worth it when you look at risk/reward. I mean they could just throw Mir in and get about the same numbers. Overeem isn't that big of a draw yet in the US.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_War_of_Independence
> (look under Casualties and Losses)
> *
> This is without taking into account the fact that the war was fought mostly in America, so the American numbers account for civilian casualties in addition to troops*, whereas the brit numbers are all soldiers and sailors. So on a per soldier basis, it's likely America lost less, even though a majority of theirs were semi-trained militia.


The civilians in America were British, only the rebel troops were really "American".


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow not sure how a thread about Overeem possibly being cleared to fight turned into a debate about the revolutionary war but let's get back on topic. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

> So #1 UFC heavyweight title contender Alistair Overeem failed a late March surprise drug test administered by the Nevada State Athletic Commission (NSAC) for having a testosterone to epitestosterone ratio level higher than five men of Krypton and is now scheduled to appear before the commission in one week to ask for a license to face champ Junior Dos Santos May 26th. But not to worry, Reem fans: Alistair’s manager assures that his fighter will have a “reasonable explanation” for his unreasonable levels, according to Inside MMA‘s Ron Kruck, via CagedInsider.
> 
> “I spoke with Glenn Robinson, manager of Overeem and he says he is very respectful and is hopeful that he will be granted his license and the entire team is very confident that he will be facing Junior dos Santos come May 26th,” Kruck said.
> 
> ...


Overeem-JDS will happen imo. No way everybodies so confident without a reason.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Wow not sure how a thread about Overeem possibly being cleared to fight turned into a debate about the revolutionary war but let's get back on topic. :thumbsup:


Overeem = TRT = Sonnen = All american asshole = Yea, but at least we won the war = free for all banter.

Completely logical conversation chain if you ask me.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Overeem = TRT = Sonnen = All american asshole = Yea, but at least we won the war = free for all banter.
> 
> Completely logical conversation chain if you ask me.


How silly of me.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

gazh said:


> The civilians in America were British, only the rebel troops were really "American".


Talk about silly semantics. Some crown order over their head for the next few years didn't make them english. They didn't just magically wake up one morning in 1783 with a funny feeling, looked in the mirror and suddenly had a McDonalds in one hand and a coke in the other.

They were born in America, died in America, followed the American traditions of the time, as a people and for the sake of counting casualties, they were American. 

I suppose India, half of Asia, and Africa were "british" too, until they just woke up one fine tuesday and realized they weren't.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Liddellianenko said:


> Talk about silly semantics. No, some crown order over their head for the next few years didn't make them english. They didn't just magically wake up one morning in 1783 with a funny feeling, looked in the mirror and suddenly had a McDonalds in one hand and a coke in the other.
> 
> They were born in America, died in America, followed the American traditions of the time, as a people and for the sake of counting casualties, they were American.
> 
> *I suppose India, half of Asia, and Africa were "british" too, until they just woke up one fine tuesday and realized they weren't.*


You must be desperate if you're using this analogy.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Final warning. Get back on topic or the thread will be closed.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

Reem didn't fail for the presence of a synthetic agent he failed for a high T/E ratio.

A blood test is more accurate but it doesn't matter. A private test done on a separate day will be irrelevant.

Unless Reem is going to argue that he has abnormally low epitestosterone levels he's not getting cleared to fight.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Wouldn't the TRT theory be easy to debunk? He fought in Strikeforce in 2010 and 2011 and I don't ever remember him applying for anything there.


----------

